# Milan - Primavera 2017/2018: tutte le partite



## mefisto94 (3 Settembre 2017)

Tra pochi giorni partirà anche la nuova avventura di Rino Gattuso sulla panchina del Milan primavera. Questo il calendario:

09.09 Sassuolo-Milan

16.09 Milan-Inter

23.09 Bologna-Milan

30.09 Milan-Napoli

14.10 Milan-Genoa

21.10 Atalanta-Milan

28.10 Milan-Sampdoria

04.11 Lazio-Milan

18.11 Milan-Juventus

25.11 Chievo-Milan

02.12 Roma-Milan

09.12 Milan-Torino

16.12 Fiorentina-Milan

23.12 Milan-Udinese

Il girone di ritorno da Gennaio a campi invertiti.

Di seguito tutte le news e i commenti alle partite.


----------



## Mika (3 Settembre 2017)

Il derby primavera nel giorno dl mio compleanno.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

Sarà interessante seguire i 4 nuovi innesti ed alcuni 2000 aggregati. 
Dal mio cercherò di essere presente il + possibile al Vismara.
e soprattutto sarà interessante vedere le migliorie che ha dato gattuso ad una difesa che l'anno scorso era più bucata di quella di Gibilterra.


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tra pochi giorni partirà anche la nuova avventura di Rino Gattuso sulla panchina del Milan primavera. Questo il calendario:
> 
> 09.09 Sassuolo-Milan
> 
> ...



*
Oggi 9 settembre alle ore 13 l'esordio della primavera del Milan allenata da Gennaro Gattuso. Avversario, il Sassuolo. Diretta tv su Sportitalia.*


----------



## neoxes (9 Settembre 2017)

La danno in tv?


----------



## Schism75 (9 Settembre 2017)

Ammazza che calendario di ferro


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Settembre 2017)

up


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Settembre 2017)

seguirò la partita con il Sassuolo oggi. Sono molto curioso di vedere i nuovi ragazzi portati da Mirabilandia. La formazione del Milan dovrebbe essere questa (i nuovi in grassetto) : 


Guarnone, *****, Gabbia, Bellodi, Llamas, El Hilali (Zanellato),* Sanchez*, *Bargiel*, *Dias*, Tsadjout, Sinani. 


Curioso anche di vedere Larsen che però non partirà dal primo minuto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Settembre 2017)

*Sassuolo-Milan 0-1*

Bel goal di Forte in mezza girata che già si era proposto molto bene in avanti in occasioni precedenti. Questo ragazzo mi sembra molto interessante.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Settembre 2017)

*Milan in 10, espulso Bellanova per fallo da ultimo uomo abbastanza ingenuo.*


----------



## Dany20 (9 Settembre 2017)

Il Sassuolo ha ribaltato la partita. 2-1 per i neroverdi.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Settembre 2017)

3-1 Sassuolo.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Settembre 2017)

4-1 Sassuolo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Settembre 2017)

Dopo l'espulsione siamo capitolati.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (9 Settembre 2017)

5-1.

Risultato pesante.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Settembre 2017)

Veramente disastrosi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Settembre 2017)

Non l'ho vista, certo che prendere 5 pere è brutta.


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2017)

*Milan (in inferiorità numerica) asfaltato dal Sassuolo. 5-1 finale a favore dei neroverdi. *


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Settembre 2017)

Quello che sto per scrivere a molti non piacerà, ma Gattuso non è un allenatore di calcio. Scarso come pochi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quello che sto per scrivere a molti non piacerà, ma Gattuso non è un allenatore di calcio. Scarso come pochi.



non l'ho seguito molto nelle sue avventure precedenti, però la partita di oggi fa poco testo. Giocare in meno dal quindicesimo per un errore palese del difensore non è colpa sua.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> non l'ho seguito molto nelle sue avventure precedenti, però la partita di oggi fa poco testo. Giocare in meno dal quindicesimo per un errore palese del difensore non è colpa sua.



Mica lo dico per oggi, ovviamente. Ma per per come fa (non)giocare le sue squadre.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mica lo dico per oggi, ovviamente. Ma per per come fa (non)giocare le sue squadre.



si certo se lo dici avrai sicuramente più dati di me. Penso comunque che sia stato preso soprattutto per il suo carattere forte, per riportare una super bandiera come lui da noi e perchè alla fine è un allenatore emergente che può ancora crescere. Esistono tantissimi allenatori mediocri che riescono ad avere successo perchè hanno un carattere da vincente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Settembre 2017)

Che botta!


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan (in inferiorità numerica) asfaltato dal Sassuolo. 5-1 finale a favore dei neroverdi. *



Gattuso....


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si certo se lo dici avrai sicuramente più dati di me. Penso comunque che sia stato preso soprattutto per il suo carattere forte, per riportare una super bandiera come lui da noi e perchè alla fine è un allenatore emergente che può ancora crescere. Esistono tantissimi allenatori mediocri che riescono ad avere successo perchè hanno un carattere da vincente.



Io sinceramente sono stato contento per il suo ritorno ma fosse stato per me sarebbe stato più utile farlo entrare nello staff di Montella piuttosto che nei ragazzini. Lì serve un insegnante di calcio non uno che urla e che ti dica che sei al Milan. 
Gattuso non va molto d'accordo con i giocatori tecnici, che amano far giocate estrose, predilige molto difesa e contropiede. Insomma gioco totalmente opposto rispetto a quello che ci eravamo prefissati in questi anni fin dai giovanissimi. Scelta che mi lascia perplesso quella di Mirabelli.


----------



## Raryof (9 Settembre 2017)

Fortunatamente non l'ho vista ma non esiste prendere 5 gol in 10, non esiste.


----------



## Djerry (9 Settembre 2017)

Ci siamo già passati però dall'allenatore brutto e cattivo che urla e che insulta tutti, tanto più in prima squadra, e non andò bene: continuare a confondere le urla e la faccia cattiva col carisma è uno degli errori più clamorosi che ancora si fa nello sport di squadra.

Carisma si ha e si ottiene con l'autorevolezza delle cose che si propongono ed autorità nelle conoscenze, oltre che caso mai nella lealtà e correttezza delle regole. Non bestemmiando dietro ai ragazzi dopo un errore sotto porta (visto di persona a Milanello).

Diamo a questi ragazzi un insegnante di calcio, un didatta che illustra principi di gioco e fondamentali, e scopriremmo di colpo che la personalità può emergere anche in una scalata difensiva o in una posizione tattica, molto più che nel reagire ad un insulto dell'allenatore che può insultarti perché ha vinto tutto con quella maglia (scusate se semplifico, ma è per rendere il concetto).

Ovviamente dico questo come linea generale, senza avere la certezza ma solo il dubbio che Gattuso non sia didatticamente all'altezza e che sia stato scelto per i motivi sbagliati di cui sopra.


----------



## robs91 (9 Settembre 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ci siamo già passati però dall'allenatore brutto e cattivo che urla e che insulta tutti, tanto più in prima squadra, e non andò bene: continuare a confondere le urla e la faccia cattiva col carisma è uno degli errori più clamorosi che ancora si fa nello sport di squadra.
> 
> Carisma si ha e si ottiene con l'autorevolezza delle cose che si propongono ed autorità nelle conoscenze, oltre che caso mai nella lealtà e correttezza delle regole. Non bestemmiando dietro ai ragazzi dopo un errore sotto porta (visto di persona a Milanello).
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quello che sto per scrivere a molti non piacerà, ma Gattuso non è un allenatore di calcio. Scarso come pochi.



Più precisamente non è un insegnante di calcio e per questo non ho mai capito granché il senso di metterlo ad allenare una primavera. Questo al di là della partita di oggi che non fa molto testo, data la sciocchezza di Bellanova per giunta contro i campioni in carica.


----------



## krull (9 Settembre 2017)

Obiettivamente risultato largo a parte ed espulsione sciocca la squadra é piuttosto scarsa. In difesa i centrali sono di una lentezza disarmante e i terzini dire che tecnicamente sono mediocri é dir poco. A centrocampo El Hilali é totalmente inutile ed anche dannoso, non porta assolutamente nulla. Le mezze ali non male però soprattutto nel primo tempo. Davanti il nulla però. Larsen non stava facendo male ma non pare un fenomeno. Tiago Diaz mi piacerebbe sapere il motivo per il quale é stato preso. Fumosissimo e inconcludente, non velocissimo e molto molto leggero. Anche tecnicamente non mi pare sto fenomeno. Bha vedremo quanto cresceranno sti ragazzi ma di talenti veri non ne ho davvero visti..


----------



## krull (9 Settembre 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ci siamo già passati però dall'allenatore brutto e cattivo che urla e che insulta tutti, tanto più in prima squadra, e non andò bene: continuare a confondere le urla e la faccia cattiva col carisma è uno degli errori più clamorosi che ancora si fa nello sport di squadra.
> 
> Carisma si ha e si ottiene con l'autorevolezza delle cose che si propongono ed autorità nelle conoscenze, oltre che caso mai nella lealtà e correttezza delle regole. Non bestemmiando dietro ai ragazzi dopo un errore sotto porta (visto di persona a Milanello).
> 
> ...



Non so. In primavera si presuppone che un ragazzo sia giá abbastanza formato tatticamente e tecnicamente. Arrivati in questa categoria ci deve essere una crescita atletica e fisica e bisogna preparare i ragazzi al professionismo, l'educazione tecnica e tattica va fatta prima, a questo punto sono le furbizie dei professionisti da assimilare. Nulla che Gattuso non possa insegnare. La squadra nel primo tempo ha fatto bene nonostante l'inferioritá ma comunque contro una squadra piú forte ed esperta e giocare in 10 tutta la partita ad inizio stagione é dura fisicamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2017)

Raga giocheremo praticamente tutto il campionato sotto-leva rispetto agli avversari 
L'obiettivo dell'allenatore non è il risultato ma portare i giovani giusti alla prima squadra


----------



## Schism75 (9 Settembre 2017)

A parte il didatticamente bravo o no, a me sinceramente non pare un granchè come allenatore. Poi magari vince il campionato, ma oramai sono un pò di anni che ci prova e i risultati, salvo un anno al Pisa, lo portano spesso a dimettersi. Questi ragazzi nuovi presi, mi lasciano interdetto. Il portoghese in primis.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2017)

Mamma che umiliazione...ed era il Sassuolo


----------



## Dany20 (16 Settembre 2017)

Milan-Inter 0-3.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Settembre 2017)

Che pena, vergogna.


----------



## zlatan (18 Settembre 2017)

Sono seriamente preoccupato per questa primavera e per Gattuso. Se va avanti così, si deve decsamente cercare un altro mestiere. Forse ha accettato troppo di cuore, se è davvero così scarsa come sembra la primavera, non avrebbe dovuto accettare. A meno che non gli hanno promesso la prima squadra nel giro di un paio di anni, ma dubito fortemente...


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

*Primavera in campo contro il Bologna*


----------



## albydigei (24 Settembre 2017)

Bel gol di Dias, 1-0


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2017)

Si sta disputando in questo momento Milan-Napoli.. siamo in vantaggio 1-0 con goal di forte. 
Da sottolineare lapersenza in tribuna di Abbiati,Jankulovski e Alfredo Magni


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2017)

Bellanova e Dias potrebbero giocare ad occhi chiusi in prima squadra.

Bellanova è 10 spanne sopra Abate e Calabria


----------



## Cizzu (8 Ottobre 2017)

Ma *Jorgen Strand Larsen* sta giocando? Lo avete visionato?.. The Guardian lo ha annoverato tra i 60 migliori talenti del mondo nati nel 2000.


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tra pochi giorni partirà anche la nuova avventura di Rino Gattuso sulla panchina del Milan primavera. Questo il calendario:
> 
> 09.09 Sassuolo-Milan
> 
> ...



*
Tra poco Milan Genoa*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Ottobre 2017)

Subito 1-1 con botta e risposta Dias-Salcedo, i più talentuosi in campo.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Ottobre 2017)

Questo Dias sembra veramente promettere bene


----------



## shevchampions (14 Ottobre 2017)

Ragazzi sapete su che canale la stanno trasmettendo?

Edit: mi pare non abbia copertura.


----------



## albydigei (14 Ottobre 2017)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sapete su che canale la stanno trasmettendo?
> 
> Edit: mi pare non abbia copertura.



Pagina fb del milan


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Ottobre 2017)

2-1 per il Milan
Se non sbaglio 4° vittoria consecutiva per la Primavera.

Dias è veramente un talento.


----------



## vanbasten (14 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> 2-1 per il Milan
> Se non sbaglio 4° vittoria consecutiva per la Primavera.
> 
> Dias è veramente un talento.



in campionato sicuro 3 consecutive.


----------



## vanbasten (14 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Questo Dias sembra veramente promettere bene



si potrebbe testare al posto di suso nel 433 se nelle ultime 2 partite di el siamo gia qualificati.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Ottobre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> in campionato sicuro 3 consecutive.



Si e mi pare ci sia stata anche una vittoria nel primo turno di coppa Italia


----------



## krull (14 Ottobre 2017)

Dias non male, a volte poco concreto e un pó leggerino per la prima squadra. Oggi benissimo Pobega e Campeol. Bellanova davvero niente male. Nel Genoa Zanimacchia é di un'altra categoria mentre Salcedo gol a parte non ha combinato nulla. 30 milioni per questo sarebbero diciamo...strani


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bravo Gennaro.. stanno crescendo insieme


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tra pochi giorni partirà anche la nuova avventura di Rino Gattuso sulla panchina del Milan primavera. Questo il calendario:
> 
> 09.09 Sassuolo-Milan
> 
> ...



*
Milan primavera in campo in trasferta a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta.*


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

Per ora 1-1. Indovinate chi ha segnato? Dias ancora.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

1-1 finale a Bergamo, ottima prova di cuore (soprattutto nel secondo tempo) contro i primi della classe.
La Primavera è indubbiamente in crescita dopo il terribile avvio. Ultime 4 partite: 3 vittorie, 1 pareggio.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2017)

La primavera del Milan oggi ha battuto 2-1 l'Empoli in Coppa Italia. Sesto risultato utile consecutivo per la primavera rossonera tra campionato e coppa.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Primo goal per Larsen oggi.


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2017)

*In campo la primavera contro la Samp. In campo anche Paletta.*


----------



## Dany20 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Gol annullato a Gabbia.


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2017)

2-0 Milan e Gattuso porta a casa un'altra vittoria.

Se Montella allenasse sta primavera, non ne avrebbe vinta manco mezza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2017)

Gattuso non può fare peggio di Montella, al massimo fa uguale e non si risolve niente, ma proprio nella peggiore delle ipotesi.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2-0 Milan e Gattuso porta a casa un'altra vittoria.
> 
> Se Montella allenasse sta primavera, non ne avrebbe vinta manco mezza.



Altro gol di Dias, sorpresa di questa Primavera.
Gattuso in pochissimo tempo ha creato un gruppo solido, che corre, gioca sulle ripartenze e vince praticamente sempre.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tra pochi giorni partirà anche la nuova avventura di Rino Gattuso sulla panchina del Milan primavera. Questo il calendario:
> 
> 09.09 Sassuolo-Milan
> 
> ...


*
Tra poco in campo Lazio - Milan primavera.*


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (4 Novembre 2017)

Milan avanti 2 a 0.

Sono molto contento per Rino.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Novembre 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Milan avanti 2 a 0.
> 
> Sono molto contento per Rino.



Sta ingranando.

Tra l'altro dei nuovi "talenti" di Mirabelli c'è solo Dias che sta giocando.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2017)

grande Rino!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Novembre 2017)

Grandissimi e bravo Rino!


----------



## de sica (4 Novembre 2017)

Lo vogliamo mettere al posto di quel feticcio si o no?


----------



## krull (4 Novembre 2017)

Questo vuol dire costruire una squadra. Corriamo come matti. Grande Rino.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Novembre 2017)

*Domani Milan-Juventus. Tra i bianconeri ci sarà anche il convalescente Pjaca.*


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Novembre 2017)

Oggi big match incasa contro lajuve.. sarà la prova del 9 per gattuso


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2017)

*Alle 13 in diretta su Sportitalia Milan - Juventus primavera.*


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

piazza la sbloccata su punizione.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Novembre 2017)

2 a 0 sul campo del Chievo.

Partita solida.


----------



## ralf (8 Dicembre 2017)

Che bel giocatorino che sta venendo su Bellanova, veramente forte. Nelle ultime partite mi è piaciuto molto anche Capanni, Larsen invece mi ricorda Peter Crouch.


----------



## albydigei (8 Dicembre 2017)

Capanni che con gattuso non giocava mai, stranamente appena vede il campo domina... Probabilmente pure qua colpa di Montella


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2018)

*Tra poco il derby primavera.

Le formazioni ufficiali

INTER: Pissardo; Zappa, Sala, Bettella, Rada, Lombardoni, Brignoli, Emmers, Colidio, Zaniolo, Rover. 

MILAN*: *Guarnone; Bellanova, Llamas, Bellodi, El Hilali, Gabbia, Murati, Brescianini, Tsadjout, Dias, Sinani. *[/B]


----------



## shevchampions (27 Gennaio 2018)

Tsadjout è un giocatore sopra la media, lo vedremo in prima squadra prima o poi. Tecnico, fisico, fa gol, rapido. Molto bene.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Gennaio 2018)

Vittoria 2-1 al 93' su autogol. Bene così, all'andata si era perso 3-0.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Maggio 2018)

Due gol di Tsadjout contro l'Udinese. Sempre più convinto che questo spaccherebbe le porte anche in A.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Maggio 2018)

Nemmeno playoff raggiunti e in settimana rinnovato il contratto all'allenatore. 

Errori su errori, che incompetenza.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Dicembre 2018)

Il bello è che la Primavera per la società di oggi è un punto di forza di questo Milan ahahahhahahaha penultimi e se l'Empoli vince Milan all'ultimo posto. Un disastro totale insomma.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Dicembre 2018)

A sto giro verrà cacciato Lupi?


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Maggio 2019)

Ad un passo dalla retrocessione.

La Primavera che è, a detta dei nostri dirigenti, la più promettente.

Che vergogna.


----------



## Rikyg83 (5 Settembre 2020)

Non so se posso proseguire la discussione qui .
Oggi il Milan Primavera ha superato 1-0 il Piacenza (serie C) in amichevole, grazie a un gol nella ripresa del subentrato El Hilali, talentuoso trequartista classe 2003. Eccellente prestazione tra i pali del 2003 Desplanches, che insidia Jungdal per la maglia da titolare. Da segnalare nel primo tempo la presenza di Saco Coli, centrocampista francese ex U-19 del Sochaux, classe 2002. Non so se sia in prova, comunque chi era presente in tribuna stampa mi ha detto che non ha fatto una gran partita. Molto bene invece il difensore classe 2002 Tahar, preso un anno fa dal Lione. In panchina c'erano anche N egri (2000) e Forte (1999) che sicuramente verranno ceduti (giocavano in C lo scorso anno).

La primavera dovrebbe giocare così il prossimo anno (4-3-1-2): 1 Jungdal (Desplanches) - 2 Bosisio (Galardi), 4 Tahar (Michelis, F), 6 Stanga, 3 Oddi - 7 Frigerio (F), 5 Brambilla (F, Robotti), 8 Mionic (F, Cretti) - 10 Capone (Olzer, F, El Hilali)- 9 Colombo, 11 Roback (Tonin, F).

F=fuoriquota (ne possono andare 5 in distinta, quattro del 2001 e uno libero). 

Non ho inserito Sala (2001) e Luan Capanni (2000) che dovrebbero essere ceduti. Non so se ci sia ancora il 2001 Borges, il terzino tedesco preso dall'Amburgo. Peraltro sarebbe un ulteriore fuoriquota.

Finora sono stati ceduti: Brescianini (p, Virtus Entella, prestito), Soncin (p, Pergolettese), Barazzetta (d, Giana Erminio), Merletti (d, Renate), Torrasi (c) e Angeli (d, Imolese), Bassoli (c, Parma), Lo Curto (d, Lucchese), Haidara (a, Lecco), Potop (d, Torino, fine prestito), Pecorino (a, Catania, fine prestito).


----------

